# White Spotting!?!



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

This is the working line pup I'm thinking of getting. First of all, do you think her appearance is faulty? Secondly, how much of the white do you think will fade? It's really worrying me!:help:


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Won't fade, probably grow... Why do you care?


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

Well, I really don't. I just haven't encountered it much and was wondering if it would matter in schutzhund?


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

She looked like this earlier on in her life and is the pick of the litter.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

It won't matter for anything. While large spots are disfavored under the standard, they aren't a serious fault. While a lot of people don't like them, other people do, and it's no matter either way for SchH or anything else. 

They also don't tend to get larger once they sort of set themselves as the adult coat comes in, and may get a bit smaller.


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

Do you think she's purebred?


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks Chris!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

this is a nice looking pup !

the white will probably stay the same , so appear smaller as her body grows.
no big deal . 
love the focused attention --


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

I hope I'm able to get her, but I sadly probably won't be able to... I wish I could because I really LOVE her.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

are you buying from a reputable breeder?



HeidiGS said:


> Do you think she's purebred?


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

von Gunbil had working line imports and she was one of them. So, yes to my knowledge.


----------



## TAResley (Apr 18, 2013)

She looks amazing. Faulty or not I doubt her color would keep her from being an amazing dog and companion. Faulty colored dogs can do a plethora of things. Unless you want to go into a glamour-shots aesthetics focused type show ring, that spot is the last thing you need to worry about. I hope you can get her! I think it gives her great personality!


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

I was thinking I would try and negotiate with the breeder because she is worth way to much, :/


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

The white will probably get smaller as she gets older, nice looking pup!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

are you saying the pup is expensive? what's your plan for
negotiations?



HeidiGS said:


> I was thinking I would try and negotiate with the breeder because she is worth way to much, :/


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

Yep, she is worth $4,500 and I just don't have nearly that much to spend right now.


----------



## GSDGenes (Mar 9, 2006)

White chest blazes, toes, and tail tips are common in the GSD breed and the vast majority of these white spots fade as the dog grows.


----------

